# Jims fish camp in the am



## Redalert08 (May 30, 2011)

Got the itch to do some topwater so gonna goto jims around 530 for a while work some reds! The more the marrier!

Chase


----------



## pompanopete (Aug 5, 2009)

OK Chase, I was there and on the water by then. neva saw ya!!! I did see Robin. Overcast and windy and caught one #@!**& catfish.


----------



## Redalert08 (May 30, 2011)

You know why Pete cause I didn't go this morning! Going tomorrow morning haha

Chase


----------



## chasintail2010 (Feb 28, 2011)

I'll go man


----------



## Redalert08 (May 30, 2011)

See ya there Kyle!

Chase


----------



## wld1985 (Oct 2, 2007)

Make sure you park in the right spot if your parking without a trailer,if not he'll come out and talk to you like ur making him loose hundred's of dollars...


----------



## FLSalomon (Oct 3, 2007)

Last time I was there, he treated me like crap. Yelled at me for parking in the "wrong" spot, thought I was going to gyp him out of his $4 launch fee and then thought I was blocking his ramp (I wasn't). I will not launch there.


----------



## chaps (Aug 31, 2009)

Why not launch across the river at the park, where the pier is at. It's free.


----------



## Redalert08 (May 30, 2011)

I usally launch at the park guess I'll head out of there again! Hope to see some yakers out there!

Chase


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

Still going at 530 chase? my wife and i are thinking about it just tired from this morning if we can conjour up the energy we will be there . what do u plan on using just topwater?

thanks


----------



## FLSalomon (Oct 3, 2007)

I usually do launch at the Simpson River spot...


----------



## Redalert08 (May 30, 2011)

Yeah ox I will be there around 530 some topwater but I use alot of gulp and spinnerbaits too!

Chase


----------



## wld1985 (Oct 2, 2007)

FLSalomon said:


> Last time I was there, he treated me like crap. Yelled at me for parking in the "wrong" spot, thought I was going to gyp him out of his $4 launch fee and then thought I was blocking his ramp (I wasn't). I will not launch there.


 Ya I parked kinda close to where the Docked boats stay by the bridge..I did see a trailer parking only sign but that was about 20feet away and there was another SUV parked by itself there...So I parked and I was meeting Dad which he already had the boat in the water,I took some of my stuff to the boat and thought he had already paid for me But I was going to ask him..Well I go back to the truck and see this guy walking towards me..He said do you plan on leaving this truck here,I said ya and then he kinda went off on me..Then Told me I needed to go inside and pay the lady,I said sorry and he acted like he did'nt even hear me..I took my money inside and told the lady Sorry I thought dad had paid..


----------



## pompanopete (Aug 5, 2009)

Redalert08 said:


> Got the itch to do some topwater so gonna goto jims around 530 for a while work some reds! The more the marrier!
> 
> Chase


Well duh on me!!!! I think i am gonna either do sherman cove or navare.. good luck


----------



## Redalert08 (May 30, 2011)

Heard kings running around Navarre now maybe they are back around pcola now!

Chase


----------



## Flatspro (Oct 3, 2007)

Wirelessly posted

Yeah that guy has been a dick lately!


----------



## Redalert08 (May 30, 2011)

You goin in the am Chad?

Chase


----------



## Flatspro (Oct 3, 2007)

Wirelessly posted

Yes just not up there! I got entered in the prfa rodeo kayak division. So I will fish the sound. Good luck to you guys should be good with a east wind.


----------



## Redalert08 (May 30, 2011)

What rodeo? I never heard of a yak tournament????


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

I also started launching at the fishing pier side due to the guys rudeness ..


----------



## Redalert08 (May 30, 2011)

Well I ain't gonna deal with that Simpson river is where I'll be launching!

Chase


----------



## Robin (Mar 22, 2011)

So,I'm not the only fisherman he's rude to.He pissed me off on Sat.5am and he say's I blocking the ramps.Not like there was a line to launch.Then I asked about bait!
That's another story.......................

Robin


----------



## pompanopete (Aug 5, 2009)

DID I HEAR KINGS????????:thumbup::thumbup: HMMMMMMMMMMMMM Well I decided not to fish today and get some things done for HOW, BUT I am off next wed-monday. If the surf behaves I will be out there weds.:thumbsup:


----------



## hdvw1 (Dec 29, 2010)

Let me know how all y'all do at jims.I went out there Saturday morning with no luck. I Hear there's alot of redfish out there now.


----------



## Robin (Mar 22, 2011)

hdvw1 said:


> Let me know how all y'all do at jims.I went out there Saturday morning with no luck. I Hear there's alot of redfish out there now.


They were thick this morning,lotsa rat reds.I found a large school near the southern most point and had a ball.Big fish that wanted Gulps.They wouldn't touch a topwater,at least the one I was using.Took home a 26" slot fish.Good time,had the bay to myself.

Robin


----------



## Robin (Mar 22, 2011)

Redalert08 said:


> Well I ain't gonna deal with that Simpson river is where I'll be launching!
> 
> Chase


Saw you leaving,I was at Jim's.I waved my hat when you came out of the slough near the bridge,sorry you missed it.You missed some good catching.

Robin


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

I've never launched a boat at Jim's, only launched yaks. I wonder if he is as rude to boat launchers. Maybe a kayaker paddled over his dog or something. Maybe it's because we don't slow down for no wake zones. Think he'd pitch a fit if fifteen of us showed up at the same time one Saturday morning? We're paying customers, F him!


----------

